# iptables: Command not found. Why?!!



## AliEbrahimi (Oct 23, 2017)

I need to modify the NAT on the vpn server which is a FreeBSD 11.1-STABLE #0 r324546 raspberry Pi 2. It seems not to have *iptables *command.

`root@rpi2:~ # iptables -I FORWARD -i tun0 -o ue0 -s 10.8.0.0/24 -m conntrack --ctstate NEW -j ACCEPT
iptables: Command not found.`

when I try to install it it says

`pkg install iptables
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
pkg: No packages available to install matching 'iptables' have been found in the repositories`

How is taht when there is a manual page for it here!

After all Is any other means (other commands) to get the same result?

I appreciate any help I could get.


----------



## tobik@ (Oct 23, 2017)

AliEbrahimi said:


> I need to modify the NAT on the vpn server which is a FreeBSD 11.1-STABLE #0 r324546 raspberry Pi 2. It seems not to have *iptables *command.


FreeBSD isn't Linux and doesn't have iptables. See https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/firewalls.html for an introduction to firewalls on FreeBSD.



AliEbrahimi said:


> How is taht when there is a manual page for it here!


https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi has man pages for Linux too for convenience. Note how it says it's for CentOS Linux i386 5.5.


----------



## AliEbrahimi (Oct 23, 2017)

tobik@ said:


> See https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/firewalls.html for an introduction to firewalls on FreeBSD.



My bad, can you please explain a little more specifically what should I look for or probably which command is equivalent to iptables for forwarding network interfaces. I'm lazy too.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 23, 2017)

AliEbrahimi said:


> How is taht when there is a manual page for it here!


Look a little closer and you'll see it's a CentOS man page.


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 23, 2017)

AliEbrahimi said:


> My bad, can you please explain a little more specifically what should I look for or probably which command is equivalent to iptables for forwarding network interfaces. I'm lazy too.


You should really check the URL you've been provided with.

Thing is: FreeBSD doesn't have one firewall, it has three. And all three can perform NAT but in their own way. So easiest solution is to follow the handbook, pick one you like best and then follow its NAT examples and tune them to your own situation.


----------

